

Reasons to fly a on a private jet - spountzy
http://www.vacayster.com/empty_leg_central/five-reasons-to-fly-on-a-private-jet/

======
BtM909
The biggest reason is money...

Or the lack of money to not use a private jet :P

------
agrostis
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_them_eat_cake](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_them_eat_cake)

